# Beethoven Piano Sonata No. 24, Op. 78 "À Thérèse" vs Schoenberg - Drei Klavierstü



## RogerWaters (Feb 13, 2017)

*Beethoven Piano Sonata No. 24, Op. 78 "À Thérèse" vs Schoenberg - Drei Klavierstü*

Which do you prefer? Thanks.

This will hopefully be my last poll. The point will become apparent.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Assuming you mean Schoenberg's op.11 (your thing got cut off), that's what gets my vote. Amazing work.


----------



## RogerWaters (Feb 13, 2017)

flamencosketches said:


> Assuming you mean Schoenberg's op.11 (your thing got cut off), that's what gets my vote. Amazing work.


Yes, apologies. Op. 11.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

Beethoven famously indicated his preference for his op78 over his Moonlight Sonata. But the op11 means so much for music..
I'm not able to be satisfied with either one over the other. How do people do it?


----------



## chu42 (Aug 14, 2018)

Op.11 changed music on the scale of something like Beethoven's Waldstein

Hard to vote. Went with the Op.11 but probably prefer listening to the Beethoven


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I wouldn’t of thought anyone could’ve thought that Schoenberg could’ve held a candle to Beethoven. I brought some of the formers piano music and I played it once


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

This Beethoven piece sounds like nothing specially interesting to me. Quite nice though.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Mandryka said:


> This Beethoven piece sounds like nothing specially interesting to me. Quite nice though.


Beethoven himself thought highly of it, preferring it to his (far more popular) "moonlight" sonata. (I do as well.) It _is _ interesting if you really dig into it, and yes... it's a beautiful little gem. Perfect, really. I enjoy the Schoenberg as well, but it's not really that close. There are other piano works of his that I like a lot more, and still I think the Beethoven wins over all of them (for me).


----------

